

Obama administration to tighten regulation on VCs? - quilby
http://venturebeat.com/2009/03/26/obama-administration-to-tighten-regulation-on-vcs/

======
pedalpete
Why would they do this? What is the issue they are trying to solve?

Particularly at a time when the administration is trying to figure out how to
enable growth investments this doesn't make any sense to me.

